# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Height above benchtops for power points

## brettsyoung

G'day all.  Wonder if someone could please tell me what clearance there needs to be above the benchtop for a GPO?  cheers, Brett

----------


## ringtail

Ive seen them anywhere from hard down on the benchtop to 2 feet above it. I'm not sure if there is a standard for it, if there is it is not followed strictly in my experience.

----------


## Moondog55

I think the only standard is clearance to water, my personal preference is for a 300mm clearance or hard down and mounted horizontal on a base ( flush and parallel to the bench surface lets water into the holes ) Best practice is ceiling mounted in a kitchen tho,

----------


## brettsyoung

thanks for the helpful advice fellas 
cheers
Brett

----------


## jiggy

I know that the original  sparky who positioned the ones in my house ,put them to close to the benchtop ,so no standard plugs or chargers can be used !! we have to use side corded plugs and its a pain in the ass !

----------


## Craigoss

I went 175mm to the centre of the powerpoint, but I think anything around 200mm centres would be standard. Best thing is to just test it yourself and see what looks right.

----------


## arms

> G'day all.  Wonder if someone could please tell me what clearance there needs to be above the benchtop for a GPO?  cheers, Brett

  industry standard is 1150 off the floor

----------


## Handyjack

Make sure there is clearance for items like plug packs (phone chargers, transformers, etc) that hang down below the socket.
I often find that my portable RCD can't be put in GPOs due to its size and the cable coming out the bottom.

----------


## jago

1150 off ground as arms said... 
I'm not sure that I would let a portable RCD in my kitchen

----------


## Moondog55

> industry standard is 1150 off the floor

  OK so if you have your bench top at the now recommended 950 that would be 200mm clearance, i would not be happy with that; but it is a personal thing I like my power points above my tools }- Easier to turn on and off

----------

